# Are Borbet good rims?



## bharv2003 (Mar 26, 2007)

I see Borbet on Tirerack.com at a pretty good price, but are these wheels junk? If so, name some good brands that have a fair price. $310/rim or less.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Are Borbet good rims? (bharv2003)*

Borbet is one of the better wheel manufacturers. They do a lot of OEM wheels for car companies, also. I have a set of Borbet VM's in 17x8 and they have held up very well against both the roads and the elements.
Borbet is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif in my book


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Are Borbet good rims? (Mikes72sb)*

Back from the dead, I´ve good one set of BBS Montreal II wheels and one set of OEM Borbet 16" wheels.
I already know that the BBS´s are VERY strong and lightweight. But, how about the Borbets?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Are Borbet good rims? (Shad)*

Borbets are normally heavier than most, but that helps with durability.


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

Had experiences with Borbets prior, forged versions... all were positive and the wheels are still running straight.
OZ is another good brand to go with, as is BBS. (just bought a set of OZ's from Tirerack, lightweight and strong) The VW Aristo's are OZ wheels...


----------



## bigdaddydave (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (Sc0)*

I'm pretty sure Borbet, BBS, and OZ have all done at least some of the O.E. VW wheels over the years. The Borbet wheels I have are a bit on the heavy side but for a gravity cast wheel, that's to be expected. Good value and a good solid wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

